# Kill Ivy



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you kill ivy? Is the only way to dig up every last speck of roots? Thanks, dorf dude...


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

What kind of ivy, and where is it? If it is poison ivy, I cut the larger stuff in the woods with pruners or an ax, getting as many of the feeders as possible, and let it die, but in areas where it is smaller, like in the flower beds, etc., or just getting started up the side of a tree in the yard, we use the spray cans that you can buy at garden centers and big boxes. If it is a more ornamental variety, I would think that Roundup or a similar product would work.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Try this http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/p...1389B447EC64?proId=prod140028&itemId=cat50072


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to TSC (Tractor Supply Company) and pick up a jug of Pronto Big N Tuf Weed & Grass Killer.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/pronto-big-n-tuf-trade-weed-grass-killer-2-1-2-gal--4201103

Not sure why it's so expensive online, but just a couple weeks ago I picked up the 2-1/2 gallon jug for $29.99.

The Glyphosate (sp?) percentage in this stuff is 41% - which is about 6-8 times more potent than any of the stuff (including RoundUp) that you can get at your Box Stores.


I've been using this stuff with my hand-held sprayer, and it is brutal. Just don't get any on your grass!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of the ivy. Thanks for the suggestions but due to my location those are not options. Thanks for the replies, dorf dude...


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> Go to TSC (Tractor Supply Company) and pick up a jug of Pronto Big N Tuf Weed & Grass Killer.
> 
> Not sure why it's so expensive online, but just a couple weeks ago I picked up the 2-1/2 gallon jug for $29.99.
> 
> ...


That is way stronger than necessary. It is also inconsistant with the label directions to use it at 41% which makes it a violation of federal laws to do so. Using it at 41% puts your health and the health of others at risk as well.

Please use chemicals responsiably and legally. Read the label.

A 10% solution is legal (and still very potent) and works just as well on nearly everything.

Sent from my iPod touch using DIY Forum


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jamiedolan said:


> That is way stronger than necessary. It is also inconsistant with the label directions to use it at 41% which makes it a violation of federal laws to do so. Using it at 41% puts your health and the health of others at risk as well.
> 
> Please use chemicals responsiably and legally. Read the label.
> 
> ...


It's CONCENTRATE. 41% of what is IN THE BOTTLE is glyphosate. The purchaser is supposed to dilute it before spraying it. 3 ounces per gallon of water.

I assumed that was understood, or would be understood by anybody who would purchase the product and use it.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Guy's I can't buy it. Not that I know of anyway. I will do what I can digging it out. Thanks for the replies. dorf dude...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

shumakerscott said:


> Guy's I can't buy it. Not that I know of anyway. I will do what I can digging it out. Thanks for the replies. dorf dude...


Am I right in assuming you can't buy the stuff because you're stationed in Germany?

Anyway, you might try some of these home-brew herbicides. I have no idea whether or not they'll work, but it might be worth a try.

http://www.small-farm-permaculture-and-sustainable-living.com/organic_weed_killer_formula.html


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> It's CONCENTRATE. 41% of what is IN THE BOTTLE is glyphosate. The purchaser is supposed to dilute it before spraying it. 3 ounces per gallon of water.
> 
> I assumed that was understood, or would be understood by anybody who would purchase the product and use it.


When you said it is 6-8 time more potent than retail products, I had the impression you were not diluting it. I think some retail sprays are as high as 3% or 5%. 

The concentrate is only 6-8 times more potent if you mix it that way. You can purchase the concentrate and dilute it to the same % as a retail bottle.

Even if your figuring 6-8 times more potent than a 1% solution, that is still a pretty strong, but legal mix.

1-3% really kills a lot and I would not encourage anyone to exceed that until they have proved that dose ineffective.

Sent from my iPod touch using DIY Forum


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jamiedolan said:


> When you said it is 6-8 time more potent than retail products, I had the impression you were not diluting it. I think some retail sprays are as high as 3% or 5%.
> 
> The concentrate is only 6-8 times more potent if you mix it that way. You can purchase the concentrate and dilute it to the same % as a retail bottle.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm diluting it.

My point was/is that you need to look at the Ingredients/Percentages on the label. Some of the RoundUp Concentrate is $29 per quart, and it only contains about 18% glyphosate. Mixed, it will yield about 5 gallons.

This Pronto stuff (just an off-name with the same active ingredient) is just far, far cheaper. Far more bang for the buck. This 2-1/2 gallon jug of Pronto will yield 100 gallons of diluted mix.



One of the main things that can be so deceptive about RoundUp (and the off-name products) is that it doesn't kill the weeds for about a week. It's really easy to think you didn't put it on heavy enough and, after 2-3 days, go back and spray the weeds again. It takes 2 weeks to really see the full effect of the herbicide.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It takes 2 weeks to really see the full effect of the herbicide. 

not paraquat:whistling2:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

shumakerscott said:


> Guy's I can't buy it. Not that I know of anyway. I will do what I can digging it out. Thanks for the replies. dorf dude...


Ayuh,... Spray it with Bleach, right outa the jug, 'n it'll die...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chrisn said:


> It takes 2 weeks to really see the full effect of the herbicide.
> 
> not paraquat:whistling2:


Hahaha! If he can't buy RoundUp, it's a pretty good bet he can't get ahold of that stuff either.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I went with the bleach idea. Let's see what happens. 9 hours into it no change. dorf dude...


----------



## Mrguppy (Jul 18, 2011)

shumakerscott said:


> Here is a pic of the ivy. Thanks for the suggestions but due to my location those are not options. Thanks for the replies, dorf dude...


That is english ivy add a little dish soap to whatever liquid you apply, it is a cheap sticking agent. The ivy has waxy leaves and will take a few applications to kill it. Also do not cut the ivy otherwise it will not absorb the chemical. And if all else fails gas will work lol.


----------



## Mrguppy (Jul 18, 2011)

chrisn said:


> It takes 2 weeks to really see the full effect of the herbicide.
> 
> not paraquat:whistling2:


Unless you put diquat (I believe is the name) in with the roundup. diquat is a burning agent to give the weed that dead look


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Mrguppy said:


> That is english ivy add a little dish soap to whatever liquid you apply, it is a cheap sticking agent. The ivy has waxy leaves and will take a few applications to kill it. Also do not cut the ivy otherwise it will not absorb the chemical. And if all else fails gas will work lol.


I was going to hit it with WD40. The bleach didn't seem to have an effect. I didn't try the soap trick though. We have rain the next few days so I will have to wait. I'll post results in the future. Thanks for the tip, dorf dude...


----------



## Mrguppy (Jul 18, 2011)

Mrguppy said:


> Unless you put diquat (I believe is the name) in with the roundup. diquat is a burning agent to give the weed that dead look


 Same with bleach. You may be killing the ivy but it will take some time to show. English ivy is not a easy or quick kill.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

shumakerscott said:


> The bleach didn't seem to have an effect.


Whoa, slow up a bit, and give it a chance. Have a beer or two. I suspect that the bleach is a good choice under the circumstances, but it's not going to work over night. A bit different situation, but I have 20-30 yards of surplus soil that got ahead of me a bit this year, so I sprayed it with Roundup Saturday, and based on my experience, do not expect to have noticable results until about this upcoming Saturday, nor to see stuff starting to really die off for about a week after that. I understand that you are banned from using the stuff made for the job, but even it is not going to show immediate results. Give it a day or two before writing it off.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I've been beating back an English ivy infestation since I moved into my current house. When I moved in it basically was overwhelming my fence and the once nicely landscaped beds on one entire side of the property. I *used* to think it was a pretty plant, now it is right up there with poison ivy. 

If it is in a bed with other plants, physically pull up as much as you can and lay down mulch on top of it. You may have to do some occasional follow-up pulling for the next year or two but this will get it under control. If you can keep pulling off the leaves as they appear the plant will run out of energy and die off completely. Be persistent and patient. 

If it is old, thick and woody, cut the ivy as close to the ground as you can and then brush the cut end with glyphosate. This should take care of the roots if you can't physically get a shovel to it (like the ivy under the fence). Turns out that my fence was so old and trashed that the ivy was the only thing holding it up, so we removed everything, dug up the root balls and had a nice new cedar fence installed. The neighbors are very happy. 

One trick that I have seen but haven't tried is to just take one of the vines, stuff the end of it in a jar full of glyphosate, put a lid on it and wait. It is basically like force-feeding the plant glyphosate, and it purportedly will take out the entire plant in a targeted fashion. If one plant sends out 20 vines, and you manage to treat one of the vines this way, theoretically the whole plant (and the other 19 vines) will wither and die. Unfortunately ivy spreads with suckers, so you're unlikely to find all of the roots. 

Broadcast spraying works too, but you have to do it on a dry, windless day where the temperature is 80F or less. English ivy is waxy, so you really have to apply at the right time to get anything to absorb into the leaves. You'll have to wait for a couple of weeks to see results. It looks like nothing is happening for at least a week, then it suddenly starts withering and dying. Very satisfying to watch. 

Keep flailing away at it, it will disappear with time and patience.


----------



## Monkey-boy (Jul 19, 2011)

I have killed countless stands of ivy. Garlon 2.4D ( crossbow) and a high quality non ionic surfactant. Apply liberally, it will take at least two weeks. You'll get about 60-70% kill. You can spray and rip out new shoots. The cut stump method mentioned above works very well also. Your going to want to brush on straight glyphosate (don't mix with water) immediately after cutting it 

Have fun.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I hit it again with Simple Green for the soapy and Bleach. Sure seems to stick to the leaves better this time. Some surrounding weeds are showing effects from the first spray. Fingers crossed. dorf dude...


----------



## jules4 (Jul 7, 2010)

A blow-torch will also work (provided ivy is not growing on/around inflammables or desirable plants), as will a heat gun (but heat gun is not as much fun).


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

jules4 said:


> A blow-torch will also work (provided ivy is not growing on/around inflammables or desirable plants), as will a heat gun (but heat gun is not as much fun).


No no NO :no: NEVER burn poison ivy. The oil that causes the rash will volitalize and be carried into the air with the smoke. 

If you or anyone else (neighbors) breath it in you can/will get poison ivy in your sinuses, esophagus and bronchii (lungs). 

I personally know two folks who spent days in the hospital because of this. One of them was "only burning a tiny bit". The wind caught the smoke and blew it in his face.


----------



## Mrguppy (Jul 18, 2011)

Leah Frances said:


> No no NO :no: NEVER burn poison ivy. The oil that causes the rash will volitalize and be carried into the air with the smoke.
> 
> If you or anyone else (neighbors) breath it in you can/will get poison ivy in your sinuses, esophagus and bronchii (lungs).
> 
> I personally know two folks who spent days in the hospital because of this. One of them was "only burning a tiny bit". The wind caught the smoke and blew it in his face.


He was referring to using the torch on the English ivy. On poison ivy you are right but his method will work on the English ivy , although I have a feeling it will still come back.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Mrguppy said:


> He was referring to using the torch on the English ivy. On poison ivy you are right but his method will work on the English ivy , although I have a feeling it will still come back.


:blush: must stop posting while drinking :whistling2: here's to vacation!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I do have a propane torch that could be useful. :yes:


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

If there's no other plants around that you're trying to save, you could try saturating the plant and ground with boiling water (carefully of course). That usually kills just about everything...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

GottaFixIt said:


> If there's no other plants around that you're trying to save, you could try saturating the plant and ground with boiling water (carefully of course). That usually kills just about everything...


Great tip, Thanks, dorf dude...


----------



## Mrguppy (Jul 18, 2011)

Leah Frances said:


> :blush: must stop posting while drinking :whistling2: here's to vacation!


Lol we all have been there, at least your post had good and true info.


----------



## Monkey-boy (Jul 19, 2011)

Boiling water will do nothing. Despite the fact that I already outlined the method that is effective (and dish soap is not as an effective wetting agent as those designed to increase absorption of herbicides) If your looking to just dump something on the ground to kill it then lots and lots of salt will do the trick.


----------



## Mrguppy (Jul 18, 2011)

Monkey-boy said:


> Boiling water will do nothing. Despite the fact that I already outlined the method that is effective (and dish soap is not as an effective wetting agent as those designed to increase absorption of herbicides) If your looking to just dump something on the ground to kill it then lots and lots of salt will do the trick.


Dish soap is a cheap sticking agent compared to a name brand product. I have noticed the difference and have tried roundup with and without the soap. Is it as good a name brand product...probably not. Is it something available to anyone yes.


----------

